# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Phần mềm chát trên di động mới xuất hiện thêm Wala. Cái này có j` hót hơn không các bác?

## hyundaivt

*e nghe giới thiệu ác phết mà chất văn lượng có ra cái j` không hả các bác? có gì hót hơn mấy cái thể loại wechat, whatsapp, viber k?*

----------


## cunghait

xài ok con dê lắm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]....................

----------


## nxtk2401

> *e nghe giới thiệu ác phết mà chất văn lượng có ra cái j` không hả các bác? có gì hót hơn mấy cái thể loại wechat, whatsapp, viber k?*


wala tích hợp tất cả các tính năng có trên wechat, whatsapp, viber,... nhắn tin text, thoại, gửi hình ảnh, video miễn phí, share trạng thái trên trag cá nhân wala hay kết nối với tài khoản facebook,.... rất nhiều thú vị đó bạn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## 36hoangcau

> wala tích hợp tất cả các tính năng có trên wechat, whatsapp, viber,... nhắn tin text, thoại, gửi hình ảnh, video miễn phí, share trạng thái trên trag cá nhân wala hay kết nối với tài khoản facebook,.... rất nhiều thú vị đó bạn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


mik có thể download ở đâu vậy b?

----------


## baoquyen3005

> mik có thể download ở đâu vậy b?


bạn download tại trang chủ http://wala.vn/download.html nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] bạn có thể down trực tiếp về điện thoại hoặc tải về máy tính qua googlestore nhoaa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## huyenbeo

thanks chủ thớt. bài viết thật ý nghĩa!!!

----------


## Lucian

ss glx s3 dùng được k nhỉ??? cho ios thôi à?

----------


## accxaydung

hiện tại có trên android, chuẩn bị ra mắt phiên bản cho ios bạn nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thutrang

uwfhm, thử down về dùng thử xem ntn

----------


## tungover

ok bạn. wala đang trong quá trình hoàn thiện nên có thắc mắc hay góp ý gì rất mong bạn đóng góp nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tunghk54

ok mennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## anthao

mà muốn tắt liên kết lên facebook, chỉ đăng trên wall wala thôi thì làm thế nào í nhỉ?

----------


## traihalinh

bạn nhìn thấy chứ f đó chứ. chạm vào đó để tắt nhé. khi nào muốn share lên fb nữa thì bạn lại chạm vào đó để bật lên [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## danga

tks. gửi tin nhắn thoại được tối đa bao lâu thế b?

----------


## xomthulo

> tks. gửi tin nhắn thoại được tối đa bao lâu thế b?


tuỳ theo cấu hình máy của bạn nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] từ 2 - 5 phút hoặc có thể hơn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nhungdo

đăng kí tn đấy bạn ơiiiiii.......

----------


## dathoaonline

cho hướng dẫn bằng hình cho dễ nhé

----------


## thu phuong

bạn làm theo hướng dẫn dưới hình nè nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## arthome2015

cái này chỉ kết bạn qua số đt đc thoy à?

----------


## zinzin8x

> cái này chỉ kết bạn qua số đt đc thoy à?


qua số điện thoại, tài khoản facebook nữa bạn. wala đồng bộ với facebook luôn mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nguyenduong2402

> bạn làm theo hướng dẫn dưới hình nè nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


kể ra cũng dễ dùng phết nhề.duyệt

----------


## diemktr

> qua số điện thoại, tài khoản facebook nữa bạn. wala đồng bộ với facebook luôn mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


thế thì tiện quá nhỉ. 1 số đt mik làm đc nhiều tk 1 lúc

----------


## newmeta1

cái này còn có cả chỉnh sửa hiệu ứng ảnh nữa cơ..duyệt đới

----------


## dangnguyencctv

> cái này còn có cả chỉnh sửa hiệu ứng ảnh nữa cơ..duyệt đới


chuẩn luôn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) với wala bạn có thể chụp, chỉnh sửa ảnh trực tiếp = các hiệu ứng thú vị mà wala đã cài đặt sẵn.
1 vài screenshort nhé:









​

----------

